

Project Ara-Tips,Guidelines and Free Resources for Individual Module Developers - ElvisMa
http://www.araprototype.com/other/kickstarter-github-module-developer-resources/

======
ElvisMa
Short summary:

Project Ara module development is not as high tech as many might assume, most
resources are free and easy to use. It is a 2000 word long post packed with
information for potential module manufacturers, and I hope at least 1 person
will find it useful and will benefit from those information. :)

